# Marker light lamp voltage (using 9 volt battery)



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done a few lighted marker lights in the past powered by a 9 volt battery. My hook up is super simple. Two marker bulbs are connected together, and the 9 volt battery powers them both. They are controlled with a simple on/off switch (SPST). But they have never been very bright. 


I'm not sure what voltage the small bulbs I'm currently using are. Maybe 16 volts, maybe 12, I just can't remember. 


12 volt bulbs are the closest to 9 volts that I can find small enough to fit in my markers. My local hobby shop carries these. But since I could be using 12 volt bulbs already, I'm not sure if these would be bright enough.


*If you have lighted markers powered by a battery, what lamp voltage do you use?* 


And I know LEDs are nice and last longer then bulbs (I use them all the time for HO), but I prefer bulbs for this installation do to the full 360 degree light angle and color output.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I power my caboose marker lights with 9 volt batteries. I use 12 volt bulbs and feel that they're just right in the amount of light (scale) that they give out. 

Whether or not they're bright enough for you it is always a good idea to run the bulbs at a lower than rated voltage for long life.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 17 Dec 2009 11:20 AM 
I've done a few lighted marker lights in the past powered by a 9 volt battery. My hook up is super simple. Two marker bulbs are connected together, and the 9 volt battery powers them both. They are controlled with a simple on/off switch (SPST). But they have never been very bright. 


I'm not sure what voltage the small bulbs I'm currently using are. Maybe 16 volts, maybe 12, I just can't remember. 


12 volt bulbs are the closest to 9 volts that I can find small enough to fit in my markers. My local hobby shop carries these. But since I could be using 12 volt bulbs already, I'm not sure if these would be bright enough.


*If you have lighted markers powered by a battery, what lamp voltage do you use?* 


And I know LEDs are nice and last longer then bulbs (I use them all the time for HO), but I prefer bulbs for this installation do to the full 360 degree light angle and color output.

Matt - if the thing that is keeping you from LEDs is the lack of side visibility you may want to try a trick that I used when using LEDs to illuminate the clerestory on Mr. Roger's Trolley - have a look at how I drilled out the LEDs for it. They are very visible from all sides.


http://www.trainelectronics.com/Trolley_MrRogers/lights.htm 


dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Both the class lights went out on my Mallet. I replace them with led's. Then the number board lights went out.

So now I'm on a vendetta to

*Eliminate all vacume tubes from my trains!*

Well, maybe not *that* urgently.

I'd heard of drilling into the LED to get it to spread out, but haven't tried it myself. Looks pretty cool. 

In my classification lights, I sanded a 45 degree angle off the dome and it seems to scatter nicely to the sides, but even with my 50mA 3v LEDS, they're not as visible in daylight as the bulbs were. Might do something similar when I get around to fixing the number board lights. I tried sticking one of my blue/white LEDS in the hole. The hole isn't big enough, but it lit the board pretty well, so I'll probably start by enlarging the hole.

The marker lights on my cabeese are leds run from batteries, as is Seamus' lantern. I can get those little 20mm coin batteries for about a dollar each. One of those runs an led for a LONG time.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you hooking your bulbs up in series or parallel ? Different voltage requirements. I always go the parallel route with my marker and class lights.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 18 Dec 2009 12:49 PM 
Are you hooking your bulbs up in series or parallel ? Different voltage requirements. I always go the parallel route with my marker and class lights. Kind of embarrassed, but I can't remember the difference between the two wiring methods. But this crude drawing shows how I wired them:


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's wired in parallel. If you connected the red to the black wire between the two bulbs it would then be wired in series. You probably have 12v bulbs that you are using if they are somewhat dim.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I take some 150 grit sandpaper to the LEDs to frost them. It does a good job of diffusing the light coming from them so it's more "bulb" like. 










Later, 

K


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

dave, I have used LED's to light caboose and small passenger cars. I will definately use your modification the the existing LED's, thank you for sharing your findings. Nick Jr


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal, Nick - let us know how the modification of the LEDs turns out. 

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For 9 volts, I would use a pair of 5 volt lamps in series. These draw about 50ma. 

Or for longer lasting battery power, a pair of bright white leds (3 volt versions) in series and a resistor to drop 3 volts at 20ma (150 ohms).


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. 

I still don't think I'll be able to find a small enough LED (that emits enough light) to fit in the markers I have (Ozark 1:20.3 markers). But if I do, I'll mention which ones I used. 


Another issue with LEDs for me is the output color. And I don't like painting over LEDs to get the desired output color because you can see the paint when they are not lit. Although Golden and Sunny Whites are becoming easier to find in larger LED sizes, it's still not easy to find in smaller LEDs. But I should mention that it is a lot easier to use LEDs in G scale then in HO. 3mm LEDs fit well for most G cale projects, but not too many in HO.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, you can get really tiny surface mount leds with thin wires attached... they will be under 1/16" square. 

I don't remember where I saw them with the wires attached, but if you strike out, I'll look for them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,

Those can be found at either Richmond Controls, or Ulrich Models. I have a few for use in HO locomotives. 


But these are only one direction LEDs. Great for headlights or interior lights that point down. Not so great for a multi-lens marker lights though. I've seen some modelers glue four together for four lens markers.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I modified the LED's in one of the cabooses and it made a marked difference, even though they were amber in color. I am sure clear LED's will give even more light. Thanks again for sharing. Nick Jr


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nick Jr on 27 Dec 2009 11:48 AM 
Dave, I modified the LED's in one of the cabooses and it made a marked difference, even though they were amber in color. I am sure clear LED's will give even more light. Thanks again for sharing. Nick Jr

Excellent news! Thanks.
dave


----------

